# "Rhythm of TIME" - Process.



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

To celebrate the year of Golden Pig, I decided to set-up the new tank named "Rhythm of TIME"...

Driftwood come from my friend as present:









2 days later, started to form the background
Tank & wood:









Completed the "hard job" with Special Power Sand 'M'

















Finished with ADA Amazona layer:

















Add some moss covered stones to make the spring cooler:

















_(to be continued...)_


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

Bravo bravo
how about the rest?
I also live in HCMC, if i have free time i will annoy ur collection ... khụ khụ :d


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

nice DW you got there..

is that white gravel or san?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks good so far! Why's there the piece of paper under the driftwood?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Shows a LOT of promise-- but I'd just be a bit more subtle about the positioning of the rocks in the stream. Try to look at some stream photos.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like your off to a good start looking forward to what becomes of this hardscape....


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@Crazhzone: Welcome! we're ABV members...
@gnob: the stream made by sand...
@lildark: the piece of paper to mark the area no need to use ADA layer...
@Steven: I will show you the photos of stream later...
@Jubs: thank for your comments...


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Completed to tie all kind of moss into driftwood then fill with water:









Add some moss tree at the source...









(and...)


----------



## IceT (Sep 15, 2006)

wow, that's beautifull.

If I was you, I'll put that stone in the sand more to the left or rigth. Now it's laying right in the middle of it.

IceT


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Chuc Mung Nam Muoi!!


nice scape you got going on there! What do you plan to put on the left side?


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Very very nice, I love that piece of driftwood, wish I could find something like that here.


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

Really beautiful tank.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@IceT: thank for your advises...I will modify when water is clearer...
@eklikewhoa: How do you know " Chuc Mung Nam Moi"? I will show you the left side later...
@LandaC: That driftwood is my friend's present in the occation of New Year! I love it too...

After 2h of sleeping......I continue my job with some kind of grass as Echinodorus tenellus , Sagittaria subulata...
























Left hand side with Echinodorus tenellus, peacock moss:









After one week, water is still not very clear as expected...
Sunrise...








Sunset...








and moonlight:








Dreaming stream:


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

all i can say is DANG!!!!!!! as im drooling over my keyboard..very nicely done..i have to admit i wasnt sure of the stream idea at first but you made it work..again..nice job...rayer:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice planting. E. tenellus is a great pick for this tank I think. I'd try moving some tall grasses to the back left corner too though, just my opinion.

And I still think the shore like could do with more variation. Straight river sides and rocks stuck right in the middle are just . . . off imo.

Image from Thelenios at Deviantart:


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Turned out very nice! I agree with Steven though the left side is lacking something in the back but you have some nice moss in the tank.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@whitetiger61: Thank for your compliments...the stream took me a lot of time.
@Steven: follow your advises, I have replaced the tall grasses in the right corner by Bolbitis but need to wait for them to grow...the stucked rock had been moved a litle bit...
@Jubs: I don't know how to modify the left back side...My object is to make a grasses hill...
And now I will update my tank after one month:

Front:









Higher view:









from the right:









I like to use only one lamp from the back side to take picture...









Using the front lamp is not bad idea:









The Dreaming stream is more natural now...















[/QUOTE]


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

Are you going to get a background? Also the tank looks great but I think the filter sticking right in the back center somewhat takes away from the scape. A canister with glass lily pipes would really boost the tank not only image wise but biologically as well. They also help prevent co2 dissipation.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

That is one great tank, the stream now looks so much natural.
The big moss behind the wood, is it floating around? Couldnt see where its holding to.

Getting a canister would really boost the CO2 efficiency  For the time being you could have the trickle filter on the sides of the tank to have your background cleared.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Wonderful depth, and I look forward to seeing the E. tenellus grown in. I agree with Steven, the rocks in the river do not look as natural as they could be. In my eyes, the current rock placement seems to be too calculated; the impression of the natural chaos we find in a river is not present.


----------

